# fieldassets slowpay



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

is anyone else having trouble with fieldassets and why checks are so slow,i say untilk they catch up with pay just stop work,they need to remember vendors make their check they take home every week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

You might try looking here:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/field-assets-services-has-become-scam-fraud-company-66496/


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

They all pay slow at some point. They all try to back charge you. Make sure you have enough ammunition to take to the fight. (photos, documentation, emails etc).


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> They all pay slow at some point. They all try to back charge you. Make sure you have enough ammunition to take to the fight. (photos, documentation, emails etc).







How are we to combat the company just simply ignoring all emails about the subject?
When you call to ask questions the phone answerer wants your name and then always tells you that the person you need to talk to is "out" right now and I'll leave a message for them to call you back.
The return phone call never happens.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> How are we to combat the company just simply ignoring all emails about the subject?
> When you call to ask questions the phone answerer wants your name and then always tells you that the person you need to talk to is "out" right now and I'll leave a message for them to call you back.
> The return phone call never happens.


FAS, will always return calls. And emails. If they fail to respond, I would just cc the VP. If that doesn't work. Get an attorney who will also ask for that documentation. 

Going through it right now with a regional who owes me close to 59k. My attorney has froZen all of their bank accounts. Looks like im getting paid within 60 days.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> FAS, will always return calls. And emails. If they fail to respond, I would just cc the VP. If that doesn't work. Get an attorney who will also ask for that documentation.
> 
> Going through it right now with a regional who owes me close to 59k. My attorney has froZen all of their bank accounts. Looks like im getting paid within 60 days.






Frozen accounts and it still takes 60 days to get their attention????????? W O W!


Please tell me they ride the short bus to the office in the morning.
Not to make fun of short bus riders in any way. 
But if the brain power running that business is so low as to still take 60 days to get action........................... some where some how things are not firing on all cylinders!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Frozen accounts and it still takes 60 days to get their attention????????? W O W!
> 
> Please tell me they ride the short bus to the office in the morning.
> Not to make fun of short bus riders in any way.
> But if the brain power running that business is so low as to still take 60 days to get action........................... some where some how things are not firing on all cylinders!


They're being given 60 days to dispute why they can't or aren't going to pay me. I keep all of my emails. Not once did they tell me they can't pay me due to shoddy work on our part. It's always because they had an issue with the client. This is the regional whose GL policy expired and a house flooded and the cost to repair was deducted out of their payables from FAS.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I am fighting with a regional right now on over $3000. 

Their favorite excuse is "the photos don't justify" or "we didn't get the photos".

Both of which are lies. I told them recently that they need to find a new BS story as that one is way past old and worn out. And that the only folks that believe that line is them, not the contractors.

I've got invoices going to collection agency tomorrow. 

My state the cost of collections is ABOVE the original invoice. 
State laws can some times work in the contractor's favor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

nice job thanohano....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> They're being given 60 days to dispute why they can't or aren't going to pay me. I keep all of my emails. Not once did they tell me they can't pay me due to shoddy work on our part. It's always because they had an issue with the client. This is the regional whose GL policy expired and a house flooded and the cost to repair was deducted out of their payables from FAS.


Typo. This is from a Lps and Safeguard regional. I'm direct with FAS


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> FAS, will always return calls. And emails. If they fail to respond, I would just cc the VP. If that doesn't work. Get an attorney who will also ask for that documentation.
> 
> Going through it right now with a regional who owes me close to 59k. My attorney has froZen all of their bank accounts. Looks like im getting paid within 60 days.


How did your day in court go with this?

What did the Judge have to say to the company that owes you the money?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

i look at it this way we work directly for the regionals not the client and its still their responsibility to pay on time,not wait till we get paid by client then we'll pay you,my workers sure dont wait to get paid till i get paid or i'd never have help..i got a new idea just call 100x a day bug the crap out of em,maybe then something will be done,who do most of you talk to when your dealing with slow checks or non pay


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

We've been with FAS for nearly 5yrs and havent had any issues with pay or chargebacks. We are always extra thorough communication, photos, comments ect. Not sure if we are just lucky or all the extra never leaves them with any questions? Have you tried your CM? Or the senior to your CM?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

ar ive had this problem twice and its usually for a good amount,normally they are on time but i also think too sometimes you get the run around from people down there i deal directly with senior accountant not cm's...consider yourself lucky its never happened to you yet


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

I did have one that took about 60 days to pay. It was about a 100cy and I had to rent equipment and negotiated a better discount. So it was stuck in the pending accounting approval for a bit. I think the big goofy ones require internal actions which slow up the process. So is the status on the wo pending internal clarification or pending accounting approval? Wish you the best....just keep up with the follow up...squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

i'll be getting my money fed ex tomm,i finally had to threaten em with collections agency if i didnt have a tracking number today sent overnight everything was approved they claim check got lost in mail and they had to wait 30 days to reissue another 1,they make it hard to keep going when checks dont show on time.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> i'll be getting my money fed ex tomm,i finally had to threaten em with collections agency if i didnt have a tracking number today sent overnight everything was approved they claim check got lost in mail and they had to wait 30 days to reissue another 1,they make it hard to keep going when checks dont show on time.


Biggest lie I've ever heard.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*I have the same problem*

_i'll be getting my money fed ex tomm,i finally had to threaten em with collections agency if i didnt have a tracking number today sent overnight everything was approved they claim check got lost in mail and they had to wait 30 days to reissue another 1,they make it hard to keep going when checks dont show on time._
I am having the same problem. This one company kept telling us for a month that the check was mailed. After fights, yelling and threats of liens they finally sent me a check for the amount that was due. The check was dated 2 days before I received it. They still owe me the other half of the money. This was a fight because they told me the checks weren't due until about 35 days after work as per agreement. Even though I told them that since they violated the agreement all invoices were due and payable.
Now I hear from them that the bank put them on hold. Well guess what if you don't have enough capital then you should not try to play with the big dogs.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

than u think what i said was a big lie hmmmm i had check next day fed-ex,when they admit their wrong their wrong has nothing to do with hangin with little or big dogs


----------

